# HELP!!! New to Khorne!!!



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi i'm new to WoC and i'm leaning towards mostly Khorne themed armies... Tips, Help, anything would be appreciated thanks,
Fatbag.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

It depends on what kind of list you want you could go with warriors but marauders also work. With the warriors i would give them halbards and shields to give them a good punch and teh shield gives them a 3+ armour save against shooting which comes in very handy. I don't use them but i heard marauders work the best in blocks of 40 with great weapons and the mark of khorne. Both should atleast have a banner and a mucisian but a champion can always come in handy.


----------



## fatbag26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Cain, list-wise, im gonna have quite alot of warriors with 2 hand weapons each, so far i have
15 warriors w/ additional hw's
Exalted of khorne (goes in warriors for a 4x4 block)
5 khorne knights

I'm hoping to buy some more warriors soon, (maybe add some nurgle?)

Thanks,

Fatbag


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

You playing old rules ???, to get ranks with new rules you need to have 5 models across.
Ill also say get some warriors with shields, for the added armour save against shooting.

Im not too much into the chaos list, but you will need to look to your magic defense too.


----------

